# Reptile Park Idea



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was thinking about the possibility of creating a reptile zoo/park, or at least one which kept exotic and unusual animals that people rarely see, instead of the traditional kind of zoo that is just the same old same old (lion, tiger, zebra, monkey...) Something really inspirational. Well big cats, wolves etc would still be great additions,but less of the boring stuff. I am facing facts- people go to zoos to look at beautiful animals, often not to be truly educated or to support conservation etc- however I DO believe in those things and would include them in ways which I think would really reach them.

How viable do you think it would be? There are currently none in Britain are there? I am studying animal science, and am only young with absolutely no money. However I thought in the future after doing some saving and experience I could team up with a group of other enthusiasts to pool together and create such a park. Different people have different abilities- one person might be good at figures, one might be good at building enclosures etc.

There are people who collect some of the most amazing animals- sometimes thousands of them, some have become commercial breeders...but they are all hidden away in tubs and vivs in pivate buildings. Why not exhibit them? Would you do it? Instead of spending thousands of pounds on a private collection just for you, or going to various hobbyist reptile shows each year which costs more money, why not save it towards having something that will pay for itself and where your animals can merge with other people's in a group collection?

I would be interested in displaying some of the amazing morphs you now get, as well as exploring native species of reptile, and doing activities with kids like pond dipping and moth trapping etc. Reptile sections in traditional zoos are often poor, featuring run of the mill royal pythons, a boa perhaps or a corn snake! What about some of the amazing animals you see when visiting some people's houses or go to a reptile show! Eg Giant moths and butterflies, giant millipedes, all the different subspecies of giant snail (instead of 1 old, grey fulica!), albino alligators...I have seen some amazing reptiles in books that I have never heard of or seen- eg, European glass lizard/sheltopulik or weird turtles like the matamata. Extinct animals are also incredibly interesting -there are some amazing things apart from the T rex (which is about all people can think of) that have walked the earth like giant scorpions, massive birds ...and you could look at dinosaurs, fossils etc which have a reptutation for being geeky but that's because some of the really interesting things aren't mentioned. It can be a good way to teach about the earth and evolution. 
You could do courses to help people overcome fears of snakes or spiders, visit schools, give out snake skins to kids, and do handling sessions...

I would want to have a commercial breeding facility on the side in order to breed reptiles as pets and for collectors- but I am pretty sure this would make the place look 'irresponsible' as though it is not into conservation and secretly into farming masses of animals to send out blindly into the world, just to make money. I know you would get opposition from people who say it is selfish, indulgent and purely for show- but I don't see how it is any worse than a normal zoo, it is just the apparance it gives. Zoos, even conservation zoos are not as angelic as they often seem, and commercial breeders are maybe not as 'bad' as they appear to some people. I would definitely strive to act in an ethical way and avoid depleting wild numbers of all species, and would completely avoid anything that was endangered (unless it was captive bred or came into my hands without me asking for it.) 

Perhaps the centre could also adopt abandoned animals and accept donaions towards their upkeep, and I would also put measures in place to prevent people getting all fired up about reptiles, walking next door and buying a load from your breeding place on impulse (which they then give up).


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It sounds great, but sounds expensive to setup and expensive to maintain and as a business plan relying on tourism or captive breeding programs (unless on a very very large scale) can be difficult to turn much profit, especially as such a place would require quite a number of staff to maintain the displays, take sales, look after the breeding animals behind the doors, deal with the public and do education, etc.

Big commercial breeders in the UK are few and far between, most have regular day jobs and breeding is a supplemental income, this is caused by a number of factors - land/housing costs, electricity costs, feeding costs and the simple fact that most things can be done cheaper in other countries and then brought over here, like all the imports done from the USA, like all the people who bring thousands of animals back from EU shows... making a living off commercial breeding is tough unless you couple it with a retail outfit and get income from selling livefood/equipment etc.

I am not sure it is possible to be both a zoo and a retail shop, I suppose it's possible but I just don't see how it could be profitable no matter how good an idea it is.

I think sticking to one thing would be best from a business sense of view, if you want to be a small specialist zoo then focus on good displays, education and tourism. If you want to be a breeder then the setups and focus would be entirely different, the focus would be on maximising the profitability of the animals, breeding, hatching, and on a large scale providing shops/wholesalers etc. I think it would be hard to integrate both.

Most zoos do have captive breeding programs geared towards conservation, but also geared towards producing offspring that can be used as currency for other zoos, there is a whole "swap" network of animals within zoos where you send an animal out to one zoo and get something different in return, so they don't sell their offspring, but they do use them to put things back into the zoo.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

It is just that I definetely would be breeding anyway- but perhaps it could just be a private thing rather than a large commercial one. Some of my animals could be in the displays. Zoos and parks can make money in a variety of ways by making sure they provide a day out for a family by being kiddy friendly (eg farm section, ballpark, face painting, shop, cafe, kids parties). Like I said- courses, correspondence courses in reptile related topics (the hobby is growing rapidly appararently), reptile supplies, viv building service (which many people do in their garage, its not hard), feeder food etc could all be sold to make extra money. Educational visits to schools, activities like walks hunting for native species ( a serpent safari?) etc. You can squeeze the public dry if you are creative enough I am sure!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> It is just that I definetely would be breeding anyway- but perhaps it could just be a private thing rather than a large commercial one. Some of my animals could be in the displays. Zoos and parks can make money in a variety of ways by making sure they provide a day out for a family by being kiddy friendly (eg farm section, ballpark, face painting, shop). Like I said- courses, correspondence courses in reptile related topics (the hobby is growing rapidly appararently), reptile supplies etc could all be sold to make extra money. Educational visits to schools, activities like walks hunting for native species etc. You can squeeze the public dry if you are creative enough I am sure!


would love to do one in sheff....i have a long term breeding project, but with a non indanger gecko, just to stop wc..

i have done education and talk set, here and in germany


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dunno where I would do it- I suppose Cornwall would be my choice. Since I live here! Its a popular tourist destination, seaside towns etc- many crowds in the summer. East Cornwall might be better than West(which is where I come from) since it is closer to the main part of the UK, so is easier to get to for more people. However it might not make a difference if people are holidaying in Cornwall anyway. There's 1 zoo, 1 wildlife park, and a nearby zoo in Dartmoor,but nowhere with a good reptile section and people down here are often cut off in terms of clubs, shows, reptile taxi services, and animals for sale. I am not a great traveller and don't drive, and moving to another part of the UK would not be easy for me, so preferably I would stay round here. If I learnt to drive I wouldn't be a long distance driver I don't think.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

In a nutshell you are running before you have even learned to crawl. 


All you keep are basic ratsnakes and you are talking about getting into the most advanced species in the hobby. 

the busness objective needs consolidating, you can't do everything at once. 

You will need to start small and build up. If you go for the zoo type project you will need a zoo license, a pet shop will need that license. You can get both and charge entry to a pet shop if you so wish, and effectivly sell the exibits. 

What you are proposing would cost at least 50000 to setup, and thats a minimum on rented premisis. 

With some careful thought and planning though this could be a very good venture. It has the basis for year round proffit (huge trough in tourism would be countered by the minor spike in buying at christmas etc). 

Personally i would do it as seperate business though, it makes life easier with regard to the anti lobby, you can have the petshop in a prime location and the zoo out of the way, and the stock could obviously be exchanged, leading to a tax loophole which can be utilised to save money through the internal sale of goods ;¬)

Huge amounts of advertising at each location to the other, even as a partnership, are possible. 

I would deffinatly be interested in this venture, in a few years time when i am on my feet a bit better, and i have expiriance with all DWA reptiles (minus heloderma, but how hard can they be!) and in the trade. 

Feel free to pm me etc. 
Dan


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

TBH though I wasn't planning on actually doing all of the husbandry myself! I would be in charge of one section ad employ other people to work with venomous, giants, or other categories. And I am not talking about doing it tomorrow- I want to finish my degree in animal science, begin breeding my corn snakes, do work experience with reptiles, do a course in herpetology and finally saveup loads of money over quite a few yerars meanwhile working.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

there were loads of these snake parks in SA . I even worked in a few . they made a lot of their income from public demonstrations especially with hots . Also , venom production helped pay the bills . Breeding was a part of it but majority of cash come from enterence charges . I really enjoy going to such establishments when i return to africa but alas , many have closed due to financial difficulties with maintaining the grounds and vivs . Disease can be fatal to the business and i recall versicular dermititis killing a lot of the stock back in the early 90's . I do believe there is one such establishment or serpetarium in germany that Austin Stevens worked at . It is always been a dream to have such a set up here . I am really dissapointed with many shops in the uk as they keep most of their stock in private areas (which is understandable) but still , where can you go to see the likes of angolan pythons or adult pieds on display ? pics on the net are just not the same. I for one would be happy to contribute animals to such a set up should i feel they will be well looked after .


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a nice idea but I can't see it working. I doubt there is the demand - the general public are simply not that interested in reptiles to make a specialist park profitable. They want furry things as well. It would be massively expensive to run what with hearing, accomodation & food.


----------

